# Halloween video



## Jack K (Oct 31, 2014)

I personally think the best reason for a Christian to join in some Halloween festivities, if so inclined, is the opportunity it provides to meet neighbors and be generous to their kids. But if one were looking for a theological reason to let the supposed celebration of evil have its night, this video pretty much nails it.

Besides, it's sponsored my my favorite UK bookseller.

[video=youtube;LyfXTBdegQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyfXTBdegQM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Jack K (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if anyone will dare to comment.

Personally, I’ve long been conflicted about Halloween. I grew up in a part of the world where witchcraft was commonly practiced and there was much fear of such things, so I hate any idea of celebrating or minimizing that stuff. Yet I’m also keenly aware that Halloween as it’s practiced in my neighborhood is nothing like that true darkness. To say it celebrates evil feels to me a bit like saying a trip to Taco Bell is a way to experience Mexico.


----------



## Miss Marple (Oct 31, 2014)

Great video and the poetry was really really well done.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jack K said:


> I grew up in a part of the world where witchcraft was commonly practiced and there was much fear of such things, so I hate any idea of celebrating or minimizing that stuff.



I grew up in a part of the world that witchcraft and such was thought of as superstition, as depicted in Salem, to which I have no problem with mocking such superstition while also holding to much of the true religion the Puritans held on to. We "observe" this night simply as a night to scare the bejabbers out of the trick-or-treaters. Well we don't really do such, but we do give them a lot of candy and enjoy seeing many of the costumes they wear.


----------



## JOwen (Oct 31, 2014)

I’ll chime in. Ephesians 5:11 "_And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them_." I grow weary of the wide array of excuses set forth at this time of year, trying to justify overt and concrete paganism (bald faced as it is) into the way of truth. Syncretism, plain and simple. Full stop.


----------



## Andres (Oct 31, 2014)

As Halloween approached this year, I struggled with the question of how it should/could be celebrated by Christians. Our first two years of having a child, we dressed him up in non-scary outfits and let him enjoy some candy. No harm, right? Maybe... 

I can remember last year that we took my son to a church festival. Now mind you this is a church festival - probably about 90% of the kids and adults were dressed up in non-scary, non-ghoulish related costumes. However there was still that 10% that was unavoidable. It became quite awkward when we were in line with Freddy Krueger and Leatherface (chainsaw massacre) standing right in front of my two year old. 

Another incident I remember quite vividly from last year is the way that all kid's tv programming incorporates Halloween into the shows. Even the most harmless shows that I normally have no issues with my son watching give me cause for concern around Halloween due to an abundance of witches, skeletons, jack-o-lanterns, and general celebration of darkness being featured. 

I think that my two examples show that even when a Christian is very careful to keep Halloween "non-spooky", it's nearly impossible. The day is just steeped too deeply in celebrating the macabre to be avoided. For this reasoning, I couldn't go against my conscience this year and I made the decision that we'd forgo the Halloween celebrations from here on out.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 1, 2014)

JOwen said:


> I’ll chime in. Ephesians 5:11 "_And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them_." I grow weary of the wide array of excuses set forth at this time of year, trying to justify overt and concrete paganism (bald faced as it is) into the way of truth. Syncretism, plain and simple. Full stop.



The question becomes: What _is_ the nature of, say, trick-or-treating in America? Is it overt and concrete paganism, as you call it? Or is a secular ritual with roots in paganism? Could it be a secular ritual with roots in Christianity? Might it be something else entirely? In short, is it a way to honor the devil or is it a way to mock the devil, or neither?

To me, it seems simplistic to say that the answers to these questions are bald-faced and obvious. As a guy who grew up in a pagan culture, I think even the spooky side of Halloween seems far, far more Christian than it seems to resemble the pagan witchcraft I've seen. Trick-or-treating in my neighborhood is not even remotely similar to that paganism. It's odd, but having seen and detested true paganism, I may have a stronger tolerance for American Halloween than I otherwise would.

I have much sympathy with believers who choose to have nothing to do with Halloween, and I myself eschew the spooky stuff (as I do things like Harry Potter books/movies). But I don't think the answers are plain at all. Although saying so regularly earns me strong criticism from people on both sides who're convinced no thoughtful and faithful believer could disagree with them, I contend that the issues are multi-layered and quite complex.


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 1, 2014)

Seriously??


----------



## JOwen (Nov 1, 2014)

Jack K said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll chime in. Ephesians 5:11 "_And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them_." I grow weary of the wide array of excuses set forth at this time of year, trying to justify overt and concrete paganism (bald faced as it is) into the way of truth. Syncretism, plain and simple. Full stop.
> ...



I'm not sure quite how to respond to this. I quoted Ephesians 5:11 "_And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them_", as a biblical guide on the subject of Halloween, and you say the lines are not clear? How exactly? As if a religiously imported pagan festival fundamentally glorifying evil and sin, syncretistically adopted by the Roman Catholic Church, and morphed into Western consumerism has a blurred line or two? To me it's quite remarkable even to suggest it's not "plain at all". Anecdotal experience of how it plays itself out in our own neighborhoods is not a salient argument. Modern day Halloween may not be _evil itself_, but it is _representative_ of evil. I would encourage you to take a look at what "fellowship" and "reprove" mean in the passage quoted above.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 1, 2014)

Let's be honest here: Halloween, with all the vain discussions concerning it, has done more harm than good to us. And yet we can live without Halloween, so why promote it? Rather than seeing participation in Halloween as an opportunity to meet neighbors and be generous to their kids, I would see abstinence from it as an opportunity to reflect Christian contentment. We can make excuses for anything if we try hard enough, but why make such a hassle over something that is really not all that important (I'm not referring to you, Jack, just speaking in general)? Actually, our participation in and promotion of Halloween makes a lot of weak Christians stumble. Please, stop it, this isn't even our necessary bread!


----------



## Jack K (Nov 1, 2014)

JOwen said:


> I'm not sure quite how to respond to this. I quoted Ephesians 5:11 "And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them", as a biblical guide on the subject of Halloween, and you say the lines are not clear? How exactly? As if a religiously imported pagan festival fundamentally glorifying evil and sin, syncretistically adopted by the Roman Catholic Church, and morphed into Western consumerism has a blurred line or two? To me it's quite remarkable even to suggest it's not "plain at all". Anecdotal experience of how it plays itself out in our own neighborhoods is not a salient argument. Modern day Halloween may not be evil itself, but it is representative of evil. I would encourage you to take a look at what "fellowship" and "reprove" mean in the passage quoted above.



1. It's a reach to say Ephesisans 5:11 is about the subject of Halloween, which did not exist when the book was written. It addresses "unfruitful works of darkness," and as such it might _apply_ to aspects of Halloween, if those meet the criteria of being "unfruitful works of darkness." So the issue for me if I choose to hand out candy to the neighbor kids on Halloween is: Does "unfruitful works of darkness" correctly describe the trick-or-treating in my neighborhood? I've explained that I don't think this is a fair assessment of typical treat-or-treating. _That_ is where our differences lie; not with my supposed unwillingness to disassociate with what I know to be evil.

2. How it plays out in my neighborhood _does_ matter. How else am I to judge it? By what it meant in the year, say, 1500? Or shall the year 1900 be our reference point? By what it means in London? Or does its meaning Nairobi carry more weight? Do I judge it by the approach the medieval Catholic Church took to the day? Or should the approach taken by the elders of my own church mean more to me? I think how it plays out in _my_ neighborhood today, what it means to _my_ neighbors, and how _my_ elders have thoughtfully considered the church's response to the many current facets of the day should count for something. At least something.

3. Many, many aspects of American culture have been heavily influenced by both paganism and, especially, the Catholic Church (because if its vast influence on all of Western society). Those roots are not a sufficient argument for rejecting a cultural practice. You have to show that the practice is evil, not just that its roots are impure. Else you will end up rejecting absolutely everything which might be traced back to medieval times, which is most of the culture.

Again, I take a harder line on pagan- and witchcraft-related cultural products than most believers I know. For instance, I don't like the wizardry in _The Lord of the Rings_. I certainly would never tell a believer who's trying to avoid such things that they're wrong to shun Halloween. But I don't buy statements that maintain this should be plain and obvious for all believers in all times and places, because while God's Word remains constant, culture does change, and this affects how we apply the Word within the culture.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 1, 2014)

Jack, I will let my words stand or fall on their own. Far more time is needed than I have, to flesh out the theological implications of your passing off of the Eph. 5 passage and the pragmatic arguments you have made this far. 
Every blessing,


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 1, 2014)

Halloween by its very nature glorifies the occult, violence, and sexual immorality. Pastor Lewis in no way implied that Paul was addressing the subject of Halloween in Ephesians 5:11 but that it was a helpful guide to evaluating our participation (i.e. fellowship) in this event. I for one don't see how participating in Halloween is anything but 'fellowship with unfruitful works of darkness.'

And I concur with Andrew's remarks. The last time I broke down and took my family to a Church's "fall festival" on Halloween night, thinking it would be a wholesome alternative, I was dead wrong. We entered the church hall to find many adults dressed in some of the most macabre and grotesque costumes. And to say that many of the women's costumes were indecent would be putting mildly. Needless to say, we didn't stay long.


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 1, 2014)

What fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness?

Halloween is a great time to teach your kids that we do not belong to this world, and we don't do the things that the world does. A day intent on celebrating evil and death - the very things we were saved from! Maybe I have no brain, but to me it's a no-brainer. Let's put no lipstick on this pig.


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 1, 2014)

Why not just put on a BBQ and invite the neighbours, you could meet them that way too!?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 1, 2014)

His information is skewed (wrong).

“After one’s own birthday, the two major Satanic holidays are Walpurgisnacht (May 1st) and Halloween.” The Satanic Bible, by Anton Levey, Page 96, Segment on Religious Holidays.

“Learn not the way of the heathen.” Jeremiah 10:2

See my article here: A Puritan's Mind: A Brief History of Halloween – by Dr. C. Mathew McMahon

"The modern custom of going from door to door asking for food and candy goes back to the time of the Druids. They believed that sinful, lost souls were released upon the earth by Samhain for one night on October 31st while they awaited their judgment. Lost souls were thought to throng about the houses of the living and were greeted with banquet-laden tables. People greatly feared these spirits and thought that the spirits would harm and even kill them if the sacrifices they gave did not appease Samhain. They carved demonic faces into large turnips, placing a candle in them to keep the evil spirits away from their homes. They believed it was the best time for divinations concerning the future, including marriage, luck, health, and death. They invoked the help of their false god for these purposes. Believing this was the time to appease the supernatural powers which controlled the processes of nature, these pagan worshipers made offerings of food and drink, performed rituals, and sacrificed animals and humans in huge fires atop “sacred” hilltops in an attempt to ward off these spirits.


To protect themselves from the mean tricks of these spirits (like killing livestock), the Druids offered them good things to eat (sometimes food, sometimes female children). The Druids also disguised themselves in order that the spirits would think the Druids belonged to their own evil company, and therefore, not bring any harm to the Druids. The most horrible practice during this festival were the sacrifices made by the Druids. The sacrifices were both for divination purposes and to ward off disease, defeats in battle, etc. These sacrifices were both animal and human. Those human sacrifices killed could include criminals, captured enemies, volunteers and kidnap victims. They were gruesome sacrifices, and the divination was based on how the person reacted as they died. Caesar wrote, “They believe that human life must be rendered for human life if the divinity of the immortal gods is to be appeased.” Cannibalism was also practiced for medical and cultic purposes."

We ought never to make excuses for the stupidity of Americans who have no problem worshipping all that is cold, dark and dead, even ignorantly, for demons hover over every idol.


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 2, 2014)

Good read there in your article Mathew.


----------



## kodos (Nov 2, 2014)

You want to meet people? The Bible says to be hospitable. Spend 364.25 days a year with your neighbors, and get to know them if this is your heart's desire. Invite them to your own home, share a meal with them, and let them see how you adore Jesus Christ, and how you love them as a result.

Then when you choose to not partake of the paganism inherent in Halloween, they will respect you.

And really, who in the church uses Halloween as this video suggests, to mock the evil? Most Christians and Churches I know have their own Halloween celebration, primarily so that the 'children won't feel deprived'. This is the lie that Christians have bought into - that their children are missing out.

Your children are deprived when they are deprived of the worship services, family worship, catechesis, knowing the Word of God, not having their daily bread, etc. Not because they didn't get to dress up. But, this is the way the church has gone.

I still am Facebook friends with a minister at one of the first churches we ever attended (broadly evangelical). He had pics from this year's "trunk or treat" at the church. Wild. Young ladies dressed as witches, young boys as zombies, etc.

Ask one of those children why they dressed up like that. I am fairly certain that 'mocking the darkness' is not in their list of reasons...

This time is now filled with rank sexual immorality, I remember many a Halloween when ladies walking down the street would make me blush. It is overly sexualized. But maybe our young daughters can dress up like prositutes to mock that form of evil. OR, maybe they can dress up like whores and harlots so that they can show people that Jesus loves them. 

Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Miss Marple (Nov 2, 2014)

Mathew, may I ask, given your quote from LaVey, are you against celebrating birthdays as well?


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 2, 2014)

kodos said:


> This time is now filled with rank sexual immorality, I remember many a Halloween when ladies walking down the street would make me blush. It is overly sexualized.


Hi Rom. True. It is amazing how times have changed. When I was a kid Vampires were evil and bad beings in the movies I used to watch back then, now in todays media they are portrayed as "cool and sexy". Who would have thought back then that in the future, now, they would sexualise Vampires of all things.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 4, 2014)

I heard the argument at work that we should 'redeem' the day and make it about meeting neighbours, etc. and that Christmas and Easter are also pagan holidays redressed. However, Christmas and Easter attempt to actually redeem the day by making it about Christ, while a 'christianized' Halloween is about playing pagan while being Christian. Now it is gruesome and sexual, while it used to be just gruesome. Give it 20 more years and see where it goes.


----------



## nick (Nov 9, 2014)

Trying to steer clear of the "spooky" stuff is pretty hard. A friend took his kids to a comic convention prior to Halloween. I'm thinking events like that might be a better outlet for my kids and costumes.

This year my kids were Batman and Batgirl. We made a lap around my parents block and called it a night. Nothing crazy, but still not sure it's a good thing. My parents embrace the spooky stuff though. Not a fan of that either. I make my kids enter through the garage all month to avoid all the creepy junk in their front yard.


----------

